
Obama riles high-tech exec over outsourcing - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/05/04/BUF817D164.DTL
======
gaius
"Divisive"? Where have I heard that before?
<http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html>

I'm no fan of O'Bama, but if he's getting this sort of attack he's probably
doing something right.

